# Plz help recognize classical theme



## cornail (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi!

I would like to ask you for help. The dutch band Focus often uses classical themes and chord progressions (the band leader Thijs van Leer is a classically trained musician).
As I was listening to the track "Flower Shower" of them, which was meant as a parody, i suspected to have heard this tune before... perhaps Schubert?
Please help, and listen to an excerpt here:
http://www.last.fm/music/Focus/_/Flower+Shower+(Bonus+Track)

Does somebody recognize this as a classical theme?
Thanx very much!


----------



## phoenixshade (Dec 9, 2008)

It doesn't ring any bells, but at least it made me laugh...


----------



## Methodistgirl (Apr 3, 2008)

It sounds to me like a church hymn. Do you go to church anywhere. You might
be able to find your answer there.
judy tooley


----------

